# Coming Out of the Shadows of Embarrassment



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay. I have watched ya'll step up and show what ya'll have done model wise for some time now. Great work! I will now attempt to show ya'll some of what I have been doing...IF I can get my pictures to download. I have tried this before and if all goes well you should be able to critique my most unworthy of attempts at modeling. Okay...that failed miserably. It said my 2.32 Mb (jpg) was more than the 500 Kb (?) allowed. How in heaven's name do I change that? Thrush.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay. I think I beat the system. here we go...


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay... let her rip...Critique time....You will be gentle won't you?....(sniff) It's my first time...Thrush


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm a glutton for punishment..here's more...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Embarrassment over what?! You've got some nice stuff! I have one question, though: Why did you stick Tarzan on the wall? He would have looked better on a shelf or some other horizontal surface.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

yeah, you have some aurora kits I wish I had. The painting looks really well done on everything.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent collection Thrush!! I'm truly envious. Really nice job on your Blackbeard too! I've actually got this one on the bench now. He just had a coat of primer, and I've only just (10 minutes ago) glued the bottles to the base. I hope to get his clothes basecoated this afternoon. 
Again, well done!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks.. This is fun not knowing what you're doing...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I live my life that way...


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I promise, my last!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Addicted!! Need more pics!!!


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I lied...here's one that some of you might find interesting. Another one of my passions...If you look real close you'll somethings rare...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool paint on some very cool models...so where are your embarrassing kits???? C'mon you're holding out on us Hey do my eyes deceive me or is that the Kennedy Car in that plastic case? Chris and Ravenauthor are right...you've got a great stash of kits:thumbsup:Mcdee


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Mc Dougall - You're "dead on". That is the XL-100 aka the "Kennedy limosine". See last spread of pics. Sorry if this is too much but I've wanted to do this for so long but felt like "the great unwashed" among so many superior modelers. I appreciate ya'lls feedback.. Thrush. PS THANKS to DuckFink for all of his encouragement and help!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

More pics?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Right on Thrush! Glad to see you got your pics posted. I admire your collection. There appears to be a lot of original Aurora boxes on those shelves. I really like the Green Beret.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If I didn't know better I would swear I was in my model room. I couldn't help but notice the one framed map of D. plaza and the trajectories from the DalTex building along with the other areas of interest...a man after my own heart...the monstermobiles are cool:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay..Let's move along...Nothing to see here...Let's keep moving...


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Who started this mess? I said, Who's responsible?


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Just calm down, lady.. Okay? That's the show...Thrush.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHH........
I think I need a cigarette now! Thanks Thrush. 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris...I can relate , my glasses fogged up a bit there...a plethora of pleasure...and a myriad of memories...Thrush Central Thank You...great stuff here
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Second page in less than 2 hours! Who's a popular boy then?
Seriously though, thank you Thrush. Much appreciated.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh my God, we've created an uploading monster !!
So what's to be "unworthy" about this post ? That's some fine model building Thrush, and good photography. I'm envious of your displays and shelving. You've got a very eclectic collection there. I have just two comments:

1.) Use a littel Dullcote to flatten down things that should be dull, like clothing. skin , etc. ....and,
2.) *I think I hurt my neck looking at Tarzan !!! :freak: * ( Just call me Igor)


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I understand my levitating Tarzan is a bit "over the top" so here he is as we all know and love him..(I think) Thrush

PS I HATE my "Psycho" House. It turned out all wrong! According to the time period paint charts, material deterioration ratios, and intergalactic radio chatter it should have turned out loking somewhat decent. I'm tempted to tear it down, strip it and find a better way to "weather it".


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh sure, now that I've got a crook in my neck. And ANY excuse to sneak in more pix huh ! ???


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Could it be any better than this? We may all have some "hurts and cricks" in our lives but THIS is a great hobby and I never felt like I had anyone to share it with! I have been sick as a dog the last three weeks (tested for mono) and can't shake it but, Lord have mercy, tonite has made up for it. Sometimes its the little things that touch the heart the most. I can't believe I FINALLY connected! HOORAH! Let's go run 10 miles.. in the snow...buck-nekked..while building a kit...Thrush


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

What are you ....NUTS ???? I've got my little red Longjohns on even as we speak !!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sweet collection and nice work. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I forgot these Tamaya kits I just finished..Thrush


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

ditto..


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If you feel like I did after posting my first pics (pirate skeleton & rust in peace), you're not gonna get much sleep tonight!!  They're a great bunch here! 

Chris.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Congrats Thrush on an impressive collection and some great looking build ups! :thumbsup: You've nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

BTW, I hope you feel better soon.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Like I've already said, a very impressive collection of neat photos, old ads and cool models...are those Glow monster model boxes empty/full...original? Looking forward to seeing more!!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Some shots of the boxes would be really cool! Did I see a Confederate Raider in there, or was that my imagination?

Chris.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Everything is as you saw. The Glow kits are complete. Everything is . I have been a collector for 15-20 years. AURORA has a special place in my life ever since I was a kid. I have collected some of everything they made. Some sets are complete. But as Wordsworth said, "The having is not as great as the wanting". I love the WWI airplanes (almost 2 of each) but would trade them all for figure kits. Those are my "fire". Thrush.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It was a quick transformation from nervous kid to proud papa. Great collection! You should be proud of it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

THRUSH Central said:


> Okay... let her rip...Critique time....You will be gentle won't you?....(sniff) It's my first time...Thrush


Okay, T. C., I'll be the gentlest and tactfulest I can:

_WHUT KINDA SPAWNS OF DUNG BEETLES ARE THESE AN' WHY IN THE NAME OF HILLARY CLINTON WOULD ANYBODY WITH EVEN A LAUGHABLE EXCUSE FOR SANITY POST THESE REN HOEK-FORSAKEN PHOTOGRAPHS ON THIS BOARD??!!!?? _

Feel better now, T.C.? That's too bad, because actually I enjoyed seeing your work. I was particularly impressed with your nice buildups of Tarzan, Blackbeard, and the Green beret - models of which one rarely sees _any_ build ups. And I envy you your collection of unbuilt kits.

Take that!

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

We have to have a talk about your model area. It's suppose to be full of clutter and in a dank basement with crappy lighting and a faucet that drips all the time. 

Just joking! Everything looks great. You have a paticular style going.

Trevor


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm with Auroranut! More pics please?


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Perhaps you can appreciate the beauty of an AURORA factory built and painted model?


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Here are some others that I've done..


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

..and these..


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

...and some others...


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Boring you? Here's a few more...


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

And finally.. here's a peek into my "modeling closet"...t..th....th...that's all folks! Thrush


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're a true officionado Thrush!! You have a great collection of Auroras and I, for one, really appreciate you sharing it with us. You have some very nice builtups and shop displays there too! Keep up the great work!!:thumbsup:
Maybe others have nice old kit collections they'd like to share.... 

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks for posting the pics of your stash, T. C. I showed 'em to Mrs. McG so she could see how good she's got it - my collection doesn't take up _nearly _as much space in the laboratory as yours does!.

Here's a bit of friendly advice: run, don't walk, to your nearest dollar store. Find the cosmetics shelf (usually next to the auto repair area or maybe the spaghetti sauce aisle). There you will find one of those big fluffy camel hair powder brushes. Buy one, take it home, and use it to *dust off those models!!*

Except for The Mummy, of course.

Mark McG.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Itshay!!!


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow T.C. What an awesome collection! I have only just read this thread and was totally blown away by the amount of kits you have! There are a few kits that I had forgotten about, until now! Keep on Modelling:thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the kit I was most surprised and happy to see was the Green Beret model. Wonderful job, Thrush, and thanks so much for sharing with us!:thumbsup:


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

The Green Beret model is near and dear to my heart. Many folks I know were in Nam and were either on a "team" or Rangers. Many paid a dear price there and some paid there AND when they got home. It is sort of a memorial/monument to the men and women ("Piece of My Heart" - book) who gave up their easy living to walk in hell. We owe the vets alot! I tried to express my feelings through the model build/painting. So, if you wear the ribbon amongst your "salad" thanks for what you did! Thrush.


----------



## Plastic Head (Jan 28, 2008)

You've got an incredible model kit hobby museum there!


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Nice work and a really fantastic collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!! What a FANTASTIC body of work!! Thanks for sharing it!!

Wayne


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks, ya'll for your encouragement! I have mostly done my work over the years by myself without sharing, thinking I had nothing to offer. Guess I was wrong. Hope this will encourage others. There's more of us than I thought! Maybe modeling is not just for the "pros". Thrush.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Here's a couple of mine... (This post and next!)


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

A couple more...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice stuff you got there Dirt, I think I like the hearsemobile best! (Don't tell anyone I said that though, they know I'm NOT a car modeling guy, sssshh)
Why not enter all your work in your "gallery/ my photos" like Thrush Central started to, that way no-one will have to chase all around the posts to see all your work!?


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice work and nice collection Thrush. I liked what ya said about the vets too .you did a great tribute to them. 
Dirt you have some great builds too. I'm currently working on superman myself and hope he turns out as good as yours did.
Thrush, you where also right about this being a place for us all to share our love of our hobby. It doesn't matter what your experience level is.I have been inspired by alot of others work on this forum and it constantly is a source of information and ideas.This place is also a great place to hang out and remanise about and see old kits we either used to have or never even knew existed. 
I know posting your personal work is somewhat intimidating 'cause you never know what others are gonna think or say, but relax. Here we are all adults, and friends through our hobby, sharing our love of modeling.


Have a great modeling day one and all,

Qa'pla

Dave


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You're right on on all of that Kangg. I wasn't too intimidated about posting my work because I can still conceal my ruggedly handson, chiselled, features behind my monitor screen. I loved this forum from the very begining.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

I took your advice and uploaded the pictures to an album.  My Photo Album!

Also thanks for the nice comments! I appreciate it!

My best,
Dirt
MunsterKoach.com


----------

